

Things Most Americans Don’t Know About America - nsavant
http://bananenplanet.wordpress.com/2012/07/17/10-things-most-americans-dont-know-about-america/

======
protomyth
Most of this article seems to ignorance of the author and not most people.

I would take exception to "Native Americans were wiped out largely disease and
plague (not us)" in #3 since it dances on the origin and misses some
significant numbers. I assure the author that a reservation school does go
into this subject in depth. I will let the historians pick apart "Hitler was
primarily defeated by Russia (not us)" because Lend Lease Act discussions get
a tad involved.

------
ioanpopovici
Finally a decent piece on this...

------
abrown28
_sigh_

